# My cichlid will not eat. It has been 3 weeks



## Pcran (Oct 5, 2021)

I have a 2 year old midas cichlid in 75 gallon tank. 2 fluval 306 canister filters. He has been fine up until 3 weeks ago. He became agitated as if he was stressed out or angry. Everytime i walked into the room he would face the wall away from me as if he was pissed off. Now, he comes to the front of tank like he wants to he, i drop a pellet and he eats it and spits it out. Water is fine. He only like pellet food but wont eat it. And he is obsessed with the gravel. Moves it all day long into piles. Any advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Sounds like you have a young Cichlid that has just reached maturity. And, (like an older teenager), a sometimes surly attitude and weird behaviors may be ahead!
You may want to try placing a toy or something in with it to play with. One of my personal favorites, is a ping pong ball with a single piece of gravel placed in it. Fill it full of water to sink it down, and enjoy the show!
Otherwise, have you tried offering any treat foods? Big earthworms, chopped up pieces of peeled shrimp, that sort of thing? And, you may want to try purchasing a fresh batch of pellets. Get more than one brand and type of pellet food, and keep them refrigerated for freshness.


----------



## Pcran (Oct 5, 2021)

Great!! i will do that today! Thank you so much!!


----------



## badpepsi (Oct 7, 2021)

Pcran said:


> I have a 2 year old midas cichlid in 75 gallon tank. 2 fluval 306 canister filters. He has been fine up until 3 weeks ago. He became agitated as if he was stressed out or angry. Everytime i walked into the room he would face the wall away from me as if he was pissed off. Now, he comes to the front of tank like he wants to he, i drop a pellet and he eats it and spits it out. Water is fine. He only like pellet food but wont eat it. And he is obsessed with the gravel. Moves it all day long into piles. Any advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Try putting sand on the bottom of the tank, it’s more stimulating than gravel.


----------



## Pcran (Oct 5, 2021)

he still isnt eating. It doesnt matter what i put in there and he is losing weight. I tried fresh shrimp, frozen shrimp, bloodworms, pellets, krill, beefheart, flakes, shrimp pellets, i can not think of anything else and he just wont eat. I am worried he is going to die.....


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Okay then.....
Maybe there is something else going on with your Midas than a simple attitude. If this is the case, then it might be time to start upping your level of response to this problem a bit.
You don't inform of the tank water chemistry. I assume you have had this Cichlid for two years, since he was very small/baby-sized? The tank has been up and running that long also?
If so, we can probably rule out the problem of a new filtration system and things causing problems for the water....

So, what is your water change schedule? Regular? If so, what percentage of water is being changed out each time?
Have you recently measured the water of the aquarium with a NITRATE test kit? If not, and you have an old kit - you will probably need to purchase a fresh kit, Esp, if the one you have is well over a year to 18 months (plus?) in age.
How long has it been since you did a full tear down and clean of the canister filters? Using tank water (de-chlorinated/safe water) to rinse and clean the filtration media I suppose?
What temperature is the water of the 75 gallon tank? A Midas Cichlid will appreciate temps of 75 - 78F degrees. Depending on what you come back with in answers to my questions, we may be bumping up those temps just a bit.


----------



## badpepsi (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes, thankyou Auballagh, I was worried for Pcrans Midas in this case as well, and am watching closer now. 
pcran,
in the case of food, I haven’t heard you mention fresh vegetables or any greens at all?


----------



## Pcran (Oct 5, 2021)

Pcran said:


> I have a 2 year old midas cichlid in 75 gallon tank. 2 fluval 306 canister filters. He has been fine up until 3 weeks ago. He became agitated as if he was stressed out or angry. Everytime i walked into the room he would face the wall away from me as if he was pissed off. Now, he comes to the front of tank like he wants to he, i drop a pellet and he eats it and spits it out. Water is fine. He only like pellet food but wont eat it. And he is obsessed with the gravel. Moves it all day long into piles. Any advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Ok the water chemistry. I rinsed out 1 of the filters last week(the media). During the week i did my normal 30% water change. Today i rinsed out 2nd filter media. I tested water before i did the change.
Ammonia -0
Ph - 7
H ph 7.2
Nitrates - 20 
Nitrites- 0
The water has an orange tint to it from this piece of driftwood that has been in there for 2 years. I cant get rid of this orange tint. 
About 8 months ago i emptied one of the filters and did a water change and it stripped the color off of the driftwood or something and thats when things started going wrong. So i did a 40% water change every week. He has stopped eating for a couple weeks, then started eating again and everything has been fine until 3 weeks ago. I did not do anything. He just got angry and wouldnt let me see him when i would walk into the room. Now he comes out when i sit on the chair in front of his tank. He swims around but will not eat. He is getting skinny. I wonder if he has some kind of blockage or something. Thanks


----------



## badpepsi (Oct 7, 2021)

Pcran, you need to include greens and vegetables in his diet. You can use veggie flakes for this or a sinking pellet as a substitute. 
I think orange tinted water is tannins from the driftwood, as you say. You will need to buy a product for that. (Bio chemsorb), is what I used for an Australian native tank I had where the water went a "tea colour". I would otherwise remove the driftwood altogether.

Your cichlids diet needs greens in it as he is an omnivorous cichlid, he should be eating more herbivorous than meaty diet.
I’ll await for Auballagh to continue diagnosis on tank water. This is getting pretty urgent. 
good luck


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Okay, your water actually sounds good. The PH is slightly low for this species, but the Midas is not known for being particularly fussy about chemistry parameters in the aquarium. CLEAN, (20 PPM or below measured Nitrates) is the biggest, driving factor in keeping these large Cichlids successfully.
So, without knowing specifically what may possibly be ailing your Midas.... the process normally informs gradually in the steps you can take, to get things back on a healthy track again for your Cichlid.
And yes, the more veggie based food, as recommended by @bpepsi, is definitely something you should move to as a routine in keeping your 'Wet Pet'. Pellets with a high content of spirulina, should be part of the regular feeding 'rotation'. Offering fresh veggie-based offerings such as peeled peas may be appreciated by your Midas, as well. My own Red Devil wouldn't touch those. But well, your lindividual mileage may vary....
So, to move things on to the next step, a treatment of Epsom Salt is recommended. This treatment is a general purpose kind of thing, that may help with an minor digestive tract blockage or to help correct small, non-specific/acute issues affecting your Midas.
Info on this treatment process is here,






Using Epsom Salt in fish therapy - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community


Working on getting this fine tuned so please know it's a work in progress. If your fish is looking unwell, bloated, constipated, laying around, looks like a scrape from a fight /mating issues, wound



www.aquariumadvice.com





And, as always - push those water changes. You may want to up the frequency and percentage of the water changes you are currently doing. Sometimes a fresh infusion of clean, fresh water can do wonders in helping to correct these sorts of problems. You don't inform in your response what the temperature of the tank is. But, if it is normally kept anywhere from 75 to 78F degrees, I would also recommend notching up the heat a couple degrees. This will help to speed up the metabolic rate of your Cichlid, which may hopefully help to clear out the problem and get him eating again for you.


----------



## Pcran (Oct 5, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Okay, your water actually sounds good. The PH is slightly low for this species, but the Midas is not known for being particularly fussy about chemistry parameters in the aquarium. CLEAN, (20 PPM or below measured Nitrates) is the biggest, driving factor in keeping these large Cichlids successfully.
> So, without knowing specifically what may possibly be ailing your Midas.... the process normally informs gradually in the steps you can take, to get things back on a healthy track again for your Cichlid.
> And yes, the more veggie based food, as recommended by @bpepsi, is definitely something you should move to as a routine in keeping your 'Wet Pet'. Pellets with a high content of spirulina, should be part of the regular feeding 'rotation'. Offering fresh veggie-based offerings such as peeled peas may be appreciated by your Midas, as well. My own Red Devil wouldn't touch those. But well, your lindividual mileage may vary....
> So, to move things on to the next step, a treatment of Epsom Salt is recommended. This treatment is a general purpose kind of thing, that may help with an minor digestive tract blockage or to help correct small, non-specific/acute issues affecting your Midas.
> ...


Hi, Yes the water is 78 degrees. i cn increase it to 80. I will try the aquarium salt next. I am so happy i have this forum. Thank you so much for your advice. i will let you know how i make out.


----------



## Pcran (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi Guys,
I did a 50% water change yesterday. I had also bought some antibiotics to put into the tank. He has a white spot above his lips, but it actually looks like his color on that location faded. I can not really tell exactly what it is, but i thought maybe he had a mouth fungus so i bought something from pet smart to remedy that. The nitrates are high cause i forgot to take out the pellets he didnt eat so now the nitrates are like 20ppm. He will not eat anything. I tried 1 pellet again today and he did not eat it. I am out of ideas.


----------



## badpepsi (Oct 7, 2021)

Photos would be great now at this point.
Also, have you changed up the diet with vegetables and green spirulina cichlid pellets or veggie flakes?
Has he eaten in any of this time? Surely he has eaten since this thread started? 
please provide photos! 
thanks Pcran


----------



## badpepsi (Oct 7, 2021)

You need photos and to be more informative. Please consider. Thanks


----------



## badpepsi (Oct 7, 2021)

For example, your response should consider acknowledging the previous advice or discussion and adding to it.
You should include photos, not just thoughts and new problems that you might want to loosely describe. We can’t help you unless you commit to the advice and the discussion.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Sorry to hear that your Midas is still not eating. That is definitely not normal behavior for this species.
So let's refresh, shall we?

Earlier, I recommended the use of Epsom Salts as an additive to the water of his aquarium. The reason for that recommendation, is that 'badpepsi' and I both suspect your fish may have an intestinal blockage. The Epson Salts, if used correctly, will act as a sort of laxative to help clear that potential intestinal blockage. Epsom Salts will also act as a bit of a low-grade painkiller on fish, which can help to restore some vigor and well-being to a struggling fish. Have you been adding the Epsom Salts to the water of your tank?
The use of antibiotics is premature in this case, and will have almost no effect on your fish if not ingested/taken internally. Fish don't 'drink' the water they live in, and their gills are not set up to process chemicals like antibiotics very effectively. Antibiotics are administered in food that is fed to the fish so it can work internally and properly to treat parasitic infections other, similar problems.
Water Changes. A big infusion of clean fresh water to an aquarium, can act like 'magic' to an ailing Cichlid. The thing is, while your Midas is sick - you're gonna have to maintain those high-volume, high-frequency water changes to get the proper benefit out of them. The Nitrate in the water of your tank should be just about completely diluted out, and measure out as almost undetectable by your kit.
It sounds like you really are in a fight now to save your 'wet pet'. And yes, we can help with experience and ideas. But, you're gonna be the one who ultimately decides if this Midas Cichlid ultimately lives. Or dies.


----------



## badpepsi (Oct 7, 2021)

@Auballagh Your patience is to be admired. And @Pcran, you deserve the attention as well as your poor Midas cichlid. Sorry for any impatience as that is not how we truly learn.

I agree with your advice on the Epsom salts @Auballagh , I rarely if ever use antibiotics. So my advice on antibiotics from personal experience is to avoid any setbacks or fatal results their improper use-age may result in.

Fingers crossed here.
I think that a spirulina based pellet should be fed to your Midas and all other food removed and vacuumed from tank during next
tank water change and nitrite test. Epsom salts dosed in half the dose-age recommended and see if there is response, change air flow of filter to as low as possible. Make sure your filter is just agitating the surface and not pushing your Midas around the tank too much. They do prefer a moderate flow rate, but I think we should turn it down if possible for the time being. Any thoughts on that @Auballagh?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes, reducing the current a bit in the water of the tank is a good point. Promote less stress, by making things as quiet and calm for him in there as possible. This is now a big, quarantine treatment tank. Keeping the tank lights off unless necessary to see the fish or do some housekeeping chores, will definitely be appreciated as well.


----------



## badpepsi (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes, in my hospital tank, there is just a battery operated LED-light for some wisteria and that’s it. I think reducing current and light is a GOOD move.


----------



## Pcran (Oct 5, 2021)

badpepsi said:


> Yes, in my hospital tank, there is just a battery operated LED-light for some wisteria and that’s it. I think reducing current and light is a GOOD move.
> View attachment 139689


Hi there, i am getting a lot of information. I try my best with my fish. I had my last cichlid for 10 years.
The nitrates are high! The nitrates are at 20 or 30. I am so angry this is happening to my fish. I think he is getting hith. I can order metronidizole or whatever it is called. I am doing another water change. He still isnt eating anything and now i see why. I tried the peeled peas, raw peeled shrimp, he is not going to eat. I need to get this water straightened out asap. I am attaching a picture. Not sure if you can see the white spots on his face. Any advice is appreciated. I read that major water changes are key! So i am doing another one.


----------



## Pcran (Oct 5, 2021)

Pcran said:


> Hi there, i am getting a lot of information. I try my best with my fish. I had my last cichlid for 10 years.
> The nitrates are high! The nitrates are at 20 or 30. I am so angry this is happening to my fish. I think he is getting hith. I can order metronidizole or whatever it is called. I am doing another water change. He still isnt eating anything and now i see why. I tried the peeled peas, raw peeled shrimp, he is not going to eat. I need to get this water straightened out asap. I am attaching a picture. Not sure if you can see the white spots on his face. Any advice is appreciated. I read that major water changes are key! So i am doing another one.


----------



## badpepsi (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi @Pcran,
Thanks for posting a photo.
Sorry for all the information. 
That’s generally what a forum can be like.

I think you’ve gotten all the information you need. The Epsom salts advice from Auballagh is the most urgent advice.
My final suggestion is for you to read it all.

Good Luck


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the pics of your fish Pcran. That's a good-looking Midas Cichlid. 
And, as per above.....


Auballagh said:


> Earlier, I recommended the use of Epsom Salts as an additive to the water of his aquarium. The reason for that recommendation, is that 'badpepsi' and I both suspect your fish may have an intestinal blockage. The Epson Salts, if used correctly, will act as a sort of laxative to help clear that potential intestinal blockage. Epsom Salts will also act as a bit of a low-grade painkiller on fish, which can help to restore some vigor and well-being to a struggling fish. Have you been adding the Epsom Salts to the water of your tank?


Yep.


----------



## Kalamont (Oct 29, 2021)

Why don't you consult a vet? The information you get on the forum is of course good, the users gave you useful advice, but I don't think it can compare to a vet call. Where did you buy midas cichlid? You can ask for help at that store. Don't neglect it and don't put it off, otherwise the consequences can be dire. I had a blue african cichlid when I was a kid, and when she started acting weird, my parents waved it off and said it would go away. But it didn't. I haven't had a fish since. I have two rabbits now, though. And I often consult the doctor, like, can rabbits eat bread or can they drink juice.


----------



## Pcran (Oct 5, 2021)

My fish still isnt eating. I tried everything. I do not have a vet for fish. He hasnt eaten in over 2 months. I guess he is going to die. I have no clue what is wrong with him. Water chemistry is perfect. Temperature is perfect. He will not eat peas, pellets, bloodworms, shrimp. Nothing.


----------



## Pcran (Oct 5, 2021)

can anyone give me any other advice? I feel so badly for him. I do not know what is wrong. I do not see anything physically wrong with his belly, nor his mouth, he looks perfectly healthy, but how can he be healthy if he isnt eating? UGH i am so frustrated, i do not now how to help him.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Did you try the recommendations previously suggested in the thread?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Getting to the desperation point, and as much as it's taboo with knowledgeable fishkeepers, maybe a couple of dirty old goldfish might pique his interest. Safer still, how about a juicy earthworm, mealworm or live cricket? I will confess I haven't read every post in this thread, so apologies if live food has been suggested and tried.


----------



## Pcran (Oct 5, 2021)

DutchAJ said:


> Did you try the recommendations previously suggested in the thread?


I tried ALL recommendations in these threads.


----------

